# Il sud sarebbe/sarebbero



## Italia26

Salve a tutti,

La mia domanda riguarda l'uso del verbo essere quando il soggetto è al singolare ma l'oggetto invece è al plurale. Ad esempio.

Il sud per te sarebbe tutte le città sud di Roma. 

Oppure

Il sud per te sarebbero tutte le città sud di Roma.

Capisco che si può usare altri verbi al posto di essere ma vorrei chiarire questo dubbio grammaticale. 

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mi sfugge quale sia l'oggetto "plurale" di cui parli..


----------



## Pietruzzo

Italia26 said:


> La mia domanda riguarda l'uso del verbo essere quando il soggetto è al singolare ma l'oggetto il *nome del predicato *invece è al plurale. Ad esempio.
> 
> Il sud per te sarebbe tutte le città sud di Roma.


 Non è possibile. Devi utilizzare un altro verbo. Es. "Il sud comprende tutte le città a sud di Roma".


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ciao a tutti. Come va? Volevo dirvi soltanto una cosa. C'e' una figura retorica che consiste nel rompersi della logica comune delle parole in italiano e in altre lingue. Credo sia l'anacoluto. Si puo' vedere che "Il Sud per te sarebbe tutte le citta' sud di Roma" non andrebbe male cosi', se lo pensate, nonostante andrebbe meglio un 'sarebbero' oppure un altro verbo al plurale...
Credo che nelle grammatiche in genere questo fenomeno viene mostrato bene. Se trovero' alcun esempio, ve lo mostrero' volentieri.
Vi saluto da Buenos Aires,

Nahuel Vento


----------



## Pietruzzo

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> C'e' una figura retorica che consiste nel rompersi della logica comune delle parole


 Secondo me sarebbe consigliabile arrischiarsi in anacoluti solo con la propria lingua madre.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Non sono d'accordo in realta' ma be' e' questione di pareri! Non?


----------



## bearded

Italia26 said:


> Il sud per te sarebbero tutte le città a sud di Roma.


Secondo me il verbo al plurale è corretto. Infatti è possibile analizzare questa frase nel senso che il soggetto siano le città, mentre 'il sud' rappresenti il predicato:
''_Per te tutte le città a sud di Roma sarebbero il sud''. _
In questo caso non c'è anacoluto. L'analisi è (o può essere) valida anche se cambia l'ordine delle parole, come nella frase originale.
Faccio un altro esempio: _Delinquenti per te sarebbero tutti i possessori di molto denaro / tutti i possessori di molto denaro per te sarebbero delinquenti._
Non è detto che il predicato non possa trovarsi in prima posizione nella frase.
In ogni caso in queste frasi non c'è nessun oggetto, bensì un predicato nominale - come giustamente hanno osservato Paul e Pietruzzo.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Secondo me il verbo al plurale è corretto. Infatti è possibile analizzare questa frase nel senso che il soggetto siano le città, mentre 'il sud' rappresenti il predicato:


Non so. Può essere. Ho sempre avuto dubbi su frasi tipo "Il presidente è Mattarella". Qual è il soggetto, il presidente o Mattarella? O si può scegliere?


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> O si può scegliere?


Credo che entrambe le interpretazioni siano legittime. Però nel caso uno solo dei due elementi sia al plurale (come nella frase in OP), il verbo al plurale indica che l'elemento plurale è il soggetto. Es. _Il vero patrimonio d'Italia sono i giovani. _


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ciao, Bearded. Come va? In questo thread, dunque, parliamo di una mancanza di concordo? Si potrebbe accettare?


----------



## Olaszinhok

Ciao Nahuel. Che cos'è il concordo?


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ciao, Olaszinhok. Come stai?
Infatti e' semplice. La concordanza anziché concordo  e' semplicemente il rapporto d'obbligo che bisogna esserci in una frase tra i componenti di essa. La concordanza puo' darsi a vari livelli, ma sempre si vede nel livello morfologico realizzata in prefissi oppure desinenze.
Per esempio, la concordanza o anche accordo, si deve dare in una frase come "L'albero e' grande e bello". Non si potrebbe dire in un italiano standard "L'albero e' grandi e bella". Questo va male. Dovrebbe essere in genere maschile e singolare per la concorrenza con il sostantivo che fa di soggetto. La concordanza ci porta li' dove la lingua ci fa vedere che le regole hanno il suo luogo. 
La concordanza e', secondo la Zanichelli, l'accordo delle parti della preposizione in genere, numero, caso, persona.
Quello sarebbe piu' o meno cio' che intendo per concorrenza. Puoi avere problemi se analizzi la concordanza e vedi che la lingua non vuole a volte essere cosi' osservante... Non e' cosi'?
Olaszinhok, grazie per la domanda. Mi e' riuscito bene questo OP.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Sì, grazie Nahuel, so che cos'è la concordanza, mentre ho capito poco della domanda dell'OP, per cui m'astengo dall'intervenire.


----------



## francisgranada

Senza speculare sull' oggetto e soggetto, per me in italiano spontaneamente "il sud per te *è*" e non "il sud per te  *sono*"... Poi, che cosa sia il menzionato _sud per te, _è un'altra cosa ... Quindi per dire "Il sud per te sarebbe/sarebbero tutte le città a sud di Roma" spontaneamente userei il singolare, anche se non suona bene per niente ...

Personalmente preferirei usare un'altro verbo, p.e. "Il sud per te _significherebbe _tutte le città a sud di Roma", ma non è questa la domanda, lo so. Comunque, ho l'impressione che forse stiamo "sforzando" un po' la lingua italiana. E' veramente necessario usare il verbo _essere _in questo caso/contesto? ... Oppure, non potremmo "semplicemente" constatare que in tal caso il verbo _essere _non  è adeguato? ...

(Non si tratta di un fenomeno esclusivamente italiano, questo dilemma esiste anche in altre lingue, soprattutto in cui è obbligatoria la concordanza di _numero e genere_ e l'uso del verbo _essere_).


----------



## bearded

Nahuel: sì, è anche una questione di concordanza. Col verbo al plurale, il soggetto diventano(!) le città, e il sud diventa predicato.

Francis: a te forse la frase col verbo al plurale non suona bene, ma per favore valuta il mio esempio qui sopra ''il soggetto diventano le città'', ed anche il mio esempio ''il vero patrimonio d'Italia sono i giovani''. Il verbo (al plurale) è concordato col soggetto anche se questo è in ultima posizione, e questo è normale in italiano.  La ragione per cui ad alcuni (specialmente non madrelingua) questa costruzione appare ''strana'', è che il predicato all'inizio di frase può apparire come soggetto.
Confermo che secondo me la frase _Il sud per te sarebbero tutte le città a sud di Roma _è corretta.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> ed anche il mio esempio ''il vero patrimonio d'Italia sono i giovani''.


In questo caso il plurale suona naturale anche per me ... Rileggendo la frase in questione con "altri occhiali", devo dire che hai ragione (e non solo per l'italiano, quello che dici vale anche p.e. in Slovacco). 

La mia reazione (#14) è dovuta al fatto che in alcune frasi di questo tipo il verbo _essere _non mi pare l'ottima scelta (sia in italiano che in altre lingue).  Ma questa è piuttosto questione di stile, non di grammatica.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> il soggetto diventano le città


In questo caso ci si riferisce al sintagma "le città", non alle reali città, per cui  la mia scelta sarebbe:
Il soggetto diventa "le città" / "Le città" diventa il soggetto.


----------



## bearded

Ottima osservazione, Pietruzzo.  Scrivendo così, le virgolette sono indispensabili..
Ecco allora un altro esempio col verbo 'diventare' e un predicato ''reale'': _Dato che ho la digestione difficile, a letto di notte il mio incubo diventano gli insetti: li sogno sempre._(è solo un esempio!)


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Ottima osservazione, Pietruzzo.


Grazie. Mi sento perciò incoraggiato a farne un'altra. Mi sembra che il tuo utilizzo del termine "predicato" sia improprio. Nella frase "Bearded è un poliglotta" mi sembra che "è un poliglotta" sia il predicato nominale mentre "un poliglotta" si debba definire "nome del predicato". Con il verbo diventare si dovrebbe poi forse parlare di "(complemento) predicativo".


----------



## bearded

Hai ragione e vedo che sei molto preciso.  Io nei miei post ho distinto grossolanamente (in base alla funzione) soggetto / verbo / predicato /oggetto - e magari complemento, se ce n'è uno.. ,senza troppo specificare.
Pensandoci bene, ai miei tempi in ''è un poliglotta'' si definiva è come copula, e poliglotta come predicato nominale.  La definizione 'nome del predicato' è senz'altro più recente rispetto al mio passato ormai molto remoto.
( sono comunque un _modesto _poliglotta).


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Dai, Bearded!Non vogliamo sentire questa gentilezza!!

Sei modesto ma eccellente!


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Pensandoci bene, ai miei tempi in ''è un poliglotta'' si definiva è come copula, e poliglotta come predicato nominale


Non so quanto i tuoi tempi siano lontani dai miei ma per come la so io nella frase "Pietruzzo è un pignolo" "è" si definisce copula e "un pignolo" nome del predicato. Insieme costituiscono il predicato nominale. Del resto il predicato per definizione è la parte verbale della frase, anche se il predicato nominale, in contrapposizione al predicato verbale, include anche un nome o un aggettivo.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> include anche un nome o un aggettivo.


I miei tempi sono lontanissimi (anni 50/60...). Suppongo allora che se ci fosse un aggettivo in quelle frasi  verrebbe chiamato ''aggettivo del predicato'', vero? In fondo queste definizioni mi piacciono perché le trovo più esatte di quelle ''antiche''.

Nahuel: grazie delle tue parole da me immeritate. Nei vari forum di WR ci sono fior di poliglotti (cito solo fdb, un linguista che conosce a menadito un numero enorme di lingue vive ed estinte) in confronto ai quali io posso andare a nascondermi..


----------

